# Leupold is giving me a new scope!



## NYH1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I knew my VX-II 2-7x33mm Shotgun Scope was messed up. After three trips back to Leupold they're finally giving me a new scope. They wanted to give me a Ultimate-Slam scope. Instead we settled on another VX-II 2-7x33mm scope and they're going to set the set the parallax at 75 yards like the rest of their shotgun scopes.

They said my other scope had a parallax problem. Can't wait to get it back and put it on my 11-87!


----------



## Austin1 (Nov 5, 2009)

That's some good customer service


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't care who makes a scope. All of them can be defective. It kind of makes me wonder about their quality control sometimes. The main thing is how a company covers its products and Leupold is one of the best for customer service.


----------



## scotclayshooter (Nov 6, 2009)

My mate had a Swarovski 6-24X50, It went a bit wrong and he undid the left/Right adjustment turret and all the gubbings fell out!!!

He put all the bits back in the cover and it was sent away to be repaired.

He got it back along with a letter saying NO FAULT WAS FOUND!!!!!! Its been perfect ever since!


----------



## dutch552 (Nov 6, 2009)

I had to return a Leupold VXIII a few years ago and their customer service department was top-notch. Sent me a new scope within a week of shipping it to them.

Nikon has also done good by my book when they reconditioned my father-in-law's Buckmasters scope last fall when a lens defect allowed moisture inside the tube and kep fogging up, all on their dime.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a Buckmaster on a 6mm that is a good scope. Hopefully I won't have to test the customer service.


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 11, 2009)

sbhooper said:


> I don't care who makes a scope. All of them can be defective. It kind of makes me wonder about their quality control sometimes. The main thing is how a company covers its products and Leupold is one of the best for customer service.



:agree2:

I picked up a Leupold for my son when he turned 16. Had the scope on his 270 and after 5 years it was knocked off the pump house. Sent it in to be repaired and they fixed it for free. Can't beat the customer service


----------



## NYH1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Got my new scope on Monday. I took my son (he's 8) out of school early Tuesday so we could sight my shotgun in. The new scope works great. 

Once I zeroed it, I shot 3 really nice 3 shot groups. The first one was 2 1/2 inches and the next 2 were 3 inches. That was off a bench at 100 yards with a cold barrel. I would shoot 3 shots and take the barrel off so I could use the receiver to shoot with my smooth bore open sighted slug barrel and let my son shoot our (his, who am I kidding!) Ruger 10/22.

I put the barrel (21 inch rifled, cantilever scope mount) back on the same way every time. My point of impact never changed. 

Now my son and I are all set for opening day this coming Saturday!


----------



## Iska3 (Nov 20, 2009)

*Good Luck Over the Weekend..*

I'm sure you'll enjoy the scope. Well worth the money spent. 

Hope you get to put it to use over the wekend.

Pics? Bring back Pics.


----------

